# No-Till Wheat First Time, Onions, Help?



## springhollowhayfarm (Jan 25, 2011)

Going to be Planting around 30 acres of Wheat for the first Time in about 10 years, and even back then my Dad did everything, and now he is passed on, and I am having to learn all the row cropping stuff over again on my own. I know a lot of things have changed in 10 years and I want to make the most I can of these 30 acres, so that's why I got questions. 

Going to be No-Tilling the seed with a Great Plains 606NT 6ft drill I use for my haying operation, and will be planting hay fields that were plowed last spring and only planted in warm season grasses that I don't think will affect the wheat any before harvest in late May or early June. 

Here are my Questions:

1. I have been told to plant anywhere from 100lb to 120lb per acre, for a No-Till application, what wound yall recommend? And what is Seeding Depth for No-Till?

2. While using a bush hog last night to trim one of the fields I plan to plant, I noticed and could smell a lot of Onions in the field, Do I need to spray the field before I plant for these onions or should I not worry about them and spray for them in spring? 

3. Come Spring, what are the typical sprays used for wheat as far as onions, weeds, diseases, etc? 

4. What is the typical fertilize used and at what rates? 

5. Anything else I need to know?

Thanks for any help

jb.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

JB, I typically use a burndown on my wheat which consists of 32 oz. of RU with .75 oz of Harmony. Some people use Finesse or Sharpen at different rates. I plant 150# of seed to the acre. The Harmony should take care of fall annuals. I also spray a fungicide at first flowering in the spring. Wheat likes lots of nitrogen and is a lover of phosphourus. I normally put down 50# of N along with enough P and any micros that are needed just to keep my soil healthy. If you are low in sulfur, then I would use some ammonium sulfate and that helps you get some of your N. I guess everyone uses different formulas for THEIR areas, but this is for my area. Hope this helps some. Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Forgot to say that I also apply liquid N twice in the spring.


----------



## springhollowhayfarm (Jan 25, 2011)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> JB, I typically use a burndown on my wheat which consists of 32 oz. of RU with .75 oz of Harmony. Some people use Finesse or Sharpen at different rates. I plant 150# of seed to the acre. The Harmony should take care of fall annuals. I also spray a fungicide at first flowering in the spring. Wheat likes lots of nitrogen and is a lover of phosphourus. I normally put down 50# of N along with enough P and any micros that are needed just to keep my soil healthy. If you are low in sulfur, then I would use some ammonium sulfate and that helps you get some of your N. I guess everyone uses different formulas for THEIR areas, but this is for my area. Hope this helps some. Mike


On this "Burndown", I asume this is before I plant, and how long would I have to wait after I spray before I can plant? I was thinking of just using some 2-4-D to get rid of the onions I got now, cause there is no winter grasses in the feild.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Check the lable on 2-4-D I am thinking it might not be good on seedling wheat, not sure. I agree with the above post, you should use a burn down.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

JB, 24-D has a 2-4 week wait period before planting if I remember correctly. About the only thing I use 24-D on is my yard. You can probably google it and read thru all the bs and find it. My forgetter keeps getting better! If you don't have any winter annuals yet, just wait!


----------



## haymaker1979 (Nov 20, 2011)

what do you all use for burn down im also wanting to plant 100 acres of wheat in the next week or two and i just ordered my seed last week. thanks


----------



## springhollowhayfarm (Jan 25, 2011)

So there is no wait time to plant if I do a burn down using RU and Harmony? Think I'm going to take your advice do that just to play it safe.


----------



## springhollowhayfarm (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok, Getting alot of opinions here and form another Forum that I asked the same questions, and what my local co-op is telling me.

The One thing everyone seems to agree on is spraying RU at time of planting. I also assume that I can spray and plant this all in the same day or plant the following day or soon there after. So one of you said to add 0.75oz or Harmony to the RU for the burndown, however one of the guys on another fourm says to wait and apply it in December. My worry there is how wet the ground will be in December and getting over it with tractor with out doing a lot to feild damage.

The Co-op also said to apply P and K / DAP at time of planting, but wait till spring to apply 100 units N. The Co-op also said to just spray RU at time of planing and then spray Harmony with a mix of 1 1/2 pint of 2-4-D in spring and then mix Ospry (not sure thats spelled right) if needed for rye and grasses in spring also.

Comments?

One more Question, One of the feilds had some thick summer grasses on it right now that someone else has rights too, and we were going to cut it with hay mower and bale it for hay to get it off the feild and let the other guy have it, my concern is, how well will the RU spray work on that feild that has been trimed to the gorund with the hay mower and how effective the spray will be. Thoughts?


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

The Harmony has good residual. I could probably not get on my fields later and that's why I put it on now. You need NPK now to get the seeding off to a good start and they are correct, 100# of liquid in the spring. I use split apps in the spring. I don't like putting 24-D on my wheat. RU will work good on sod, just might take a while to look dead. Mike


----------



## springhollowhayfarm (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok folks, over $3K in and got a good bit of it sprayed, fertilized and planted, got more questions though. 

Had to change plans on which fields I was doing, so I have wound up Spraying two other fields with RU that are hay fields and had good bit of Fescue in them. Only about 6 acres, and Co-op recommended that I spray at a rate of 1.2qt RU per acre added surfactant since my spray rig puts out about 10gal water per acre. Fescue is around 6in to 10in tall and I sprayed it Monday, but am not seeing much if any affect yet, this normal? Very tip ends are burnt a bit but still very green down low. 

If the RU don't work well and I go ahead and plant, what are my options for re-spraying to kill this grass? 

Also, I plan to plant these fields tonight due to weather coming and have not had a chance to put the MAP and K on the fields yet. Assuming I may not can get this out for another week, will it hurt the seed coming up if I run over these fields with tractor and spreader a week after planting to get this our? 

I would also like to run over these fields with a bush hog and trim them up high right after I plant. See any problems with doing this after planting or it affecting the RU I sprayed earlier? Should I wait? 

BTW: The Co-op has a Large JD sprayer and they said they can spray the Harmony in the spring and the Liquid N at the same time, so I will probably go that route as far as that goes.


----------

